# Does Watching Animated Porn Have the Same Moral Drawbacks as Regular Porn?



## 352013 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hello TAM audience. I expect that it's mainly men who will respond to this, but if any women want to write, I will be happy to hear from you.

My question is simple: is watching animated porn the same as watching regular, recorded porn? The moral condemnations people cite regarding the porn industry I agree with (objectification of women, exploitation, desensitization, unrealistic idea of sex, selfish sex, and many more). What I want to know is others' opinion on anime porn. Is it the same? Is it ok to watch because it's not real women? Would you say animated porn has the same affect as regular porn in that it invites other people into your sex life?

What do you say?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

This barbarian says no. It isn't the same.


----------



## 352013 (Nov 5, 2021)

NewGenerationMan said:


> s





ConanHub said:


> This barbarian says no. It isn't the same.


What about it is different? I'm not trying to be argumentative by the way, just genuinely curious.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It doesn't involve people prostituting themselves.

It's a cartoon.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

It's different but surely has a similar effect on the mind of the one watching it. The images will still fill your mind as real porn does.
I wouldn't it myself.

Maybe you are hoping to replace porn with animated porn. My advise would be to aim to stop period.


----------



## 352013 (Nov 5, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> It doesn't involve people prostituting themselves.
> 
> It's a cartoon.


But in a way doesn't it still objectify women, since it creates women who are intended to arouse men sexually


Diana7 said:


> It's different but surely has a similar effect on the mind of the one watching it. The images will still fill your mind as real porn does.
> I wouldn't it myself.
> 
> Maybe you are hoping to replace porn with animated porn. My advise would be to aim to stop period.


I agree with you. I believe that animated still has a negative effect on the viewer, even if it doesn't carry _all_ of the same qualities of real life pornography. 

And I appreciate your input! I remember you from the other thread I started, you always had good things to say.

Would you say that watching animated porn is the same as lusting after a woman? Or because it's animated do you think it's different?


----------



## 352013 (Nov 5, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> It doesn't involve people prostituting themselves.
> 
> It's a cartoon.


But doesn't it have the same effect on the viewer? It doesn't have the same impact on performers, because there are no real life performers. But I think the person viewing it may still have the same problem.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

NewGenerationMan said:


> But doesn't it have the same effect on the viewer? It doesn't have the same impact on performers, because there are no real life performers. But I think the person viewing it may still have the same problem.


I'm actually not certain about the impact on the viewer but I'm betting it doesn't have the same impact as watching real people have sex.

I know for certain it isn't close to endorsing prostitution which hurts people involved terribly.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Personally, I don't understand the whole anime thing at all. But...

Yes, it's "better" because real people are not being harmed, taken advantage of, etc., but just because something is "better" than the alternative doesn't make it "good".

In a way, it could actually be _worse_. The body proportions are often very unrealistic. The females are often degraded and shown to be sex objects, and they can be degraded in far worse/more unnatural ways because no one is getting hurt. Anime can show whatever the creator wants, even though it's not real or maybe even possible to replicate. 

It could cause the same "death grip" issues and things like that. And the man's SO could be more weirded out by anime porn than real porn (I know my wife would be).


----------



## 352013 (Nov 5, 2021)

NewGenerationMan said:


> e





bobert said:


> Personally, I don't understand the whole anime thing at all. But...
> 
> Yes, it's "better" because real people are not being harmed, taken advantage of, etc., but just because something is "better" than the alternative doesn't make it "good".
> 
> ...


You have good points. Especially your last point about significant others. If I had someone tell me they watched anime porn, I would be very weirded out.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

NewGenerationMan said:


> But in a way doesn't it still objectify women, since it creates women who are intended to arouse men sexually
> 
> I agree with you. I believe that animated still has a negative effect on the viewer, even if it doesn't carry _all_ of the same qualities of real life pornography.
> 
> ...


I just think it's something to avoid. It's yet another thing that gives an unhealthy and skewed idea of what a healthy sex life is with a real life person.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

one BIG complaint against the porn industry is that many of the females are not in it by choice, they are either sex slaves, or force fed drugs to get them addicted so they have to work for drugs. and sometimes minors are involved.

so by eliminating the sex workers, there will be no more of that sort of legal or moral transgression.

but is it moral to watch animated porn? for instance, incest porn??? is it ok, or does it train someone's mind to try it in real life?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Animated porn sounds like half-caf coffee in that the consumer of regular porn is still getting a hit, albeit a smaller jolt. 

If a person is turning to anime thinking it is less of an offense, one wonders if it's the viewing of *sex* acts or is it the* viewing *(voyeurism ) that is delivering the thrills.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

NewGenerationMan said:


> Hello TAM audience. I expect that it's mainly men who will respond to this, but if any women want to write, I will be happy to hear from you.
> 
> My question is simple: is watching animated porn the same as watching regular, recorded porn? The moral condemnations people cite regarding the porn industry I agree with (objectification of women, exploitation, desensitization, unrealistic idea of sex, selfish sex, and many more). What I want to know is others' opinion on anime porn. Is it the same? Is it ok to watch because it's not real women? Would you say animated porn has the same affect as regular porn in that it invites other people into your sex life?
> 
> What do you say?


I'm going to say that you're training the same neural pathways. It could end up complicating things for you even more because you are training yourself to be aroused by outsized women, to put it mildly.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Let's take this a step further with things like Metaverses and VR/AR technologies. I don't know how good technology is today but eventually it will probably be pretty good. I think that combined with AI will be even more addicting. It may also go beyond simple porn, like a VR companion.


----------

